# Proverbial Seasonal Lobster Gloves Thread



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

Assos vs Craft vs Izumi vs Whatever....

I'm finally going to try a pair. Figured I get before I need them...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't understand using lobster gloves when cycling.

When I mention that I use ski gloves, everyone seems to think that's overkill. I don't. They don't boil my hands, they just keep them warm.

But people will compromise their dexterity and control/safety on the bike to have joined fingers? Why? It can't be just to keep them warm, seeing how normal gloves are "too much" for many. 

And if ski gloves are too warm for many, why not just wear less insulated ones?

I doubt there's any person out there that proper ski gloves aren't warm enough for. 

So again, I just don't understand lobster gloves for cycling. You should have use of all of your fingers.

I also think this whole triple layering of gloves is ridiculous. Just use warmer gloves when needed... Or rain proof ones if needed.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

No matter what I try my tips get cold. I get the whole warmer in numbers for the fingers. I find myself pulling back my fingers inside the glove and warming them up that way. That being said, my thought this morning while commuting is the lobster would be safer...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

MMsRepBike said:


> I don't understand using lobster gloves when cycling.
> 
> When I mention that I use ski gloves, everyone seems to think that's overkill. I don't. They don't boil my hands, they just keep them warm.
> 
> ...


I'd say that glove type depends on a number of different parameters. Temp. and length of ride being two of them. longer rides in colder and or wetter conditions call for more or better protection. There is also personal ability to deal with the conditions. I spent 40 years working with my hands outdoors in _all_ conditions in northern Illinois(Chicago) and my fingers\hands are more susceptible to the cold than they once were. There were often times that I had to remove my gloves, for needed dexterity, while handling steel in sub freezing and oftentimes wet conditions. That takes a toll. 

And in that time I've known others that thrived in the cold but crumbled in the heat, while others were just the opposite who didn't notice the heat no matter the triple digits and high humidity. 

We all have different levels of comfort, and what's right for one doesn't mean that it's right for all.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Mine are Performance. They work. 

That said, fingers are not my biggest problem, so I have a succession of only seven levels of progressively warmer gloves. Cold toes is the problem I can’t solve.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

For the toes I have a pair of Gator Skin Neoprene toe covers that fit nicely over wool socks really nice...neoprene works real good. I have some neoprene socks of different thicknesses. But, like it's just the toes and finger tips...

Gator Tip Toes Neoprene Toe Warmers - 1 Pair | Bikewagon.com


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

JSR said:


> Mine are Performance. They work.
> 
> That said, fingers are not my biggest problem, so I have a succession of only seven levels of progressively warmer gloves. Cold toes is the problem I can’t solve.


I've tried chemical warmers, and they've worked to some small degree, enough so that I want to try rechargeable heated soles one of these days.

https://heat.thermacell.com/heated-insoles/original-heated-insoles


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> I also think this whole triple layering of gloves is ridiculous.


Try riding really hard then having soaking wet gloves when the temp drops and you might understand layering.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Try riding really hard then having soaking wet gloves when the temp drops and you might understand layering.


Layering is our friend.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

funny how the neoprene gloves socks make things really wet/sweaty but neoprene works great...uh now back to the lobster glove topic?!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

MMsRepBike said:


> I don't understand using lobster gloves when cycling..


I am against the senseless slaughtering of lobsters to make gloves. Where is PETA when you need tyem?


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't how they limit my communication options with others. If you know what I mean. 

If you don't, let's just say I don't often want to communicate "live long and prosper" when on the bike.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

MMsRepBike said:


> When I mention that I use ski gloves, everyone seems to think that's overkill.


I prefer ski gloves to lobster mitts. A couple different thicknesses is pretty handy. Heh, handy. If it's too cold for those, then I would theoretically go with bar mitts. Ski gloves don't work well at -20 f.

Neither do I, which is why I don't ride in that kind of weather anymore.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

anyone have experience w/Castelli 4.3.1?

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/castelli-4.3.1-glove#review


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Lobster gloves are great for MTB but wearing them with road bars and shifters doesn't work well for me.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Try riding really hard then having soaking wet gloves when the temp drops and you might understand layering.


That's how I ride. Everything gets soaked through, not just the gloves. When you ride like I do, getting fully saturated is unavoidable.

It's why merino wool is the only baselayer material I'll use. I layer my clothing, but not my gloves. I carry a fully windproof tight jacket that goes on for the way back home. Once saturated, there is no drying out, so I windblock on the way back to stay wet and warm until the shower comes.

Again, I don't know anyone that hardcore ski gloves aren't warm enough for. If you haven't tried them and get cold fingers, try them.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

Drop some glove names/brands. Outdoor Research? Mountain Hardware? Looking for finger tip warmth. Thanks!


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I have both Pearl Izumi and Swix lobster mitt style gloves. Yeah; the slight loss of dexterity is sometimes noticed but it doesn't impact operation of the bike. They work for me, and I like the look!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

saddle tramp said:


> Drop some glove names/brands. Outdoor Research? Mountain Hardware? Looking for finger tip warmth. Thanks!


I use Spyder.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

gotta pare of Giro 100 Proofers on duh way...to the threadjackers & contributors duh tramp tanks you...I will try and give an update.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> I doubt there's any person out there that proper ski gloves aren't warm enough for.


Depends on what temps you ride in. And BTW, I wear mittens for skiing. I certainly would not wear mittens for cycling. Lobster mitts are a good compromise between warmth and dexterity.



MMsRepBike said:


> I also think this whole triple layering of gloves is ridiculous. Just use warmer gloves when needed... Or rain proof ones if needed.


Absolutely agree! I have found any layering to be counterproductive. Layering is restrictive of movement which in turn reduces blood flow to extremities - not what you want in cold weather!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

JSR said:


> Mine are Performance. They work.
> 
> That said, fingers are not my biggest problem, so I have a succession of only seven levels of progressively warmer gloves. *Cold toes is the problem I can’t solve*.


These are the best thing I have found to solve the cold toes problem. They are toasty!

45NRTH Japanther Winter Cycling Shoe - MY18 in Tree Fort Bikes Winter Cycling Shoes


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

saddle tramp said:


> For the toes I have a pair of Gator Skin Neoprene toe covers that fit nicely over wool socks really nice...neoprene works real good. I have some neoprene socks of different thicknesses. But, like it's just the toes and finger tips...
> 
> Gator Tip Toes Neoprene Toe Warmers - 1 Pair | Bikewagon.com


Neoprene shoe covers will help, but are nowhere near as effective as winter specific cycling shoes. No comparison.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

ok kids. 1st commute with the lobsters, Giro's. 33 degrees, 10 mile ride, uphill into a 10-20 NW breeze in the dark. I have to say there was an improvement. Dexterity wasn't an issue until I had to get off the bike at the door and fish my badge out of my pocket. There's a zipper pocket on the top side for one of them warmer packets which I will try later-we sell them at work. Not sure how warm on the top will help but maybe the blood flowing to the tips will benefit. All in all I'm pretty pleased, nice fit. Mind you, just one ride and pretty short. I'm a little concerned with the dexterity issue but I have to say preliminarily doesn't seem to be an issue...


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Glad they worked for you. I have a couple pairs of lobster mitts, but rarely wear them. My hands aren't super sensitive to the cold. My wife is the opposite with her hands and feet. Last year I got her some heated gloves which she loves. They're kind of bulky, but they work:

https://cozywinters.com/shop/heated-snowgloves-womens.html

Velodog -- Warning. Those Thermacell heated insoles suck. I got two pair (one for me, one for my wife). They died a week after the warranty expired. Both pairs. And they aren't cheap either. 

I had a pair of Sidi winter shoes that were OK. Bought a pair of Lake MXZ 303 shoes last year and they are awesome. I think a lot of the shoe is in the insole, so I bought some spares. I tried riding them without the insole and it was much colder.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

pmf said:


> Glad they worked for you. I have a couple pairs of lobster mitts, but rarely wear them. My hands aren't super sensitive to the cold. My wife is the opposite with her hands and feet. Last year I got her some heated gloves which she loves. They're kind of bulky, but they work:
> 
> https://cozywinters.com/shop/heated-snowgloves-womens.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info, you just saved me a poor investment.

I've been using 45NRTH insoles with chemical warmers on the tops of my feet with Sidi Hydro GTX's and neoprene toe covers and that works into the low 40's(f) for a coupla three hours but much colder or longer than that and it just becomes punishing.

I've looked at those Lakes and may just have to go that route.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Lombard said:


> These are the best thing I have found to solve the cold toes problem. They are toasty!
> 
> 45NRTH Japanther Winter Cycling Shoe - MY18 in Tree Fort Bikes Winter Cycling Shoes


I've thought about these but they don't look like they offer much more than I'm getting with my Sidi Hydro's. Have you used the Hydro's and can you compare them?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

velodog said:


> I've thought about these but they don't look like they offer much more than I'm getting with my Sidi Hydro's. Have you used the Hydro's and can you compare them?


I can't say I have any experience with the Sidi Hydros. I bought the 45NRTH Japanthers because they had the best ratings regarding warmth. As my first pair of dedicated cycling shoes, all I can say it they are leagues ahead of neoprene covers!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

DaveG said:


> I am against the senseless slaughtering of lobsters to make gloves. Where is PETA when you need tyem?


They're enjoying a delicious salad.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

velodog said:


> Thanks for that info, you just saved me a poor investment.
> 
> I've been using 45NRTH insoles with chemical warmers on the tops of my feet with Sidi Hydro GTX's and neoprene toe covers and that works into the low 40's(f) for a coupla three hours but much colder or longer than that and it just becomes punishing.
> 
> I've looked at those Lakes and may just have to go that route.


Most of my miles are commuting 17 miles each way to and from work. I've found that if you're out long enough in the cold -- and I'd count 3 hours as long enough -- you're going to get cold feet no matter what you're wearing on them. It was 39 when I left this morning and just wore my regular shoes and was OK. But I only ride for an hour at a time. It's going to be 60 on the way home and I don't want to be wearing winter shoes. 

Are your shoes too tight? Socks too thick? Those chemical toe warmers only work if there's enough oxygen in your shoe for the reaction to occur. I've used them on long winter rides and they do help quite a bit. Dead space that allows you to wiggle your toes helps keep your feet warm. If you get the lakes, think about going 1/2 to a whole size up


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

pmf said:


> ...Are your shoes too tight? Socks too thick? Those chemical toe warmers only work if there's enough oxygen in your shoe for the reaction to occur. I've used them on long winter rides and they do help quite a bit. Dead space that allows you to wiggle your toes helps keep your feet warm. If you get the lakes, think about going 1/2 to a whole size up.


The voice of wisdom. Shoes too tight-socks too thick; they cut down circulation and compress any insulation. Same goes for gloves.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Lombard said:


> I can't say I have any experience with the Sidi Hydros. I bought the 45NRTH Japanthers because they had the *best ratings regarding warmth*. As my first pair of dedicated cycling shoes, all I can say it they are leagues ahead of neoprene covers!


The website says "25 to 45f". I don't know how others are rated and ratings don't mean much to a particular individual but that seems pretty high given that most people can handle those temps with a basic shoe cover and wool socks.

And I seriously doubt they are rated higher than Lake Winter Extreme for warmth.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> The website says "25 to 45f". I don't know how others are rated and ratings don't mean much to a particular individual but that seems pretty high given that most people can handle those temps with a basic shoe cover and wool socks.
> 
> And I seriously doubt they are rated higher than *Lake Winter Extreme* for warmth.


I did see those in the reviews. I don't remember what my consideration was for not choosing those. In the end, it was a tossup between the 45NRTH Japanthers and the Shimano MW7 SPDs. Regardless of what manufacturers used as temperature ratings, the Japanthers and Shimanos were rated the warmest in the reviews. 

One thing I can tell you for sure that the Japanthers are way warmer than neoprene covers over regular cycling shoes.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Lombard said:


> I did see those in the reviews. I don't remember what my consideration was for not choosing those. In the end, it was a tossup between the 45NRTH Japanthers and the Shimano MW7 SPDs. Regardless of what manufacturers used as temperature ratings, the Japanthers and Shimanos were rated the warmest in the reviews.
> 
> One thing I can tell you for sure that the Japanthers are way warmer than neoprene covers over regular cycling shoes.


Anyway, how is pedaling with all that around your ankles? What's been holding back from getting something similar is suspecting I wouldn't like 'high tops' for pedaling. Do you notice?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Anyway, how is pedaling with all that around your ankles? What's been holding back from getting something similar is suspecting I wouldn't like 'high tops' for pedaling. Do you notice?


It is a different feeling for sure. Not much more restrictive than neoprene covers. They are made to flex more than say hiking boots. I am just happy to be able to get out and ride in 30s temps without freezing toes! Neoprene covers only work down to around 45 for me.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Lombard said:


> It is a different feeling for sure. Not much more restrictive than neoprene covers. They are made to flex more than say hiking boots. I am just happy to be able to get out and ride in 30s temps without freezing toes! Neoprene covers only work down to around 45 for me.


Thanks. Might be worth a try. For utilitarian riding like going to the store or whatever I wouldn't care but for the riding I actually do I'm a little concerned I won't like the whole boot thing.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Anyway, how is pedaling with all that around your ankles? What's been holding back from getting something similar is suspecting I wouldn't like 'high tops' for pedaling. Do you notice?


I'll say that my Sidi Hydros which are "high tops" pose no pedaling issues. I do notice the heavier weight, though only for the 1st ride or two. They are not as bulky as some other shoes\boots, but probably don't offer as much warmth either. Visually they look to be about the same bulk as the Japanthers.

I went up 1 size to allow for room for socks and or chemical warmers.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Thanks. Might be worth a try. For utilitarian riding like going to the store or whatever I wouldn't care but for the riding I actually do I'm a little concerned I won't like the whole boot thing.


It's not that big of a deal. My old Sidi winter shoes aren't much better than neoprene booties, but a hell of a lot more convenient than putting and taking off covers twice a day when commuting. The Lake 303's are a lot warmer than covers. They're a little ungainly looking when you first put them on, but once you start riding, you don't notice it. Like I said earlier, the feature that makes this shoe so warm, seems to be the thick insole. So if you buy the 303's, get some extra insoles. 

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/lake-mxz-303-winter-boot


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, since I started us on this hijack, I’ll chime in on shoes.

I’m using these Garneu SPD boots https://www.amazon.com/Louis-Garneau-Frontier-Winter-Cycling/dp/B017TCYO8U

They seem to be ok into the high 20sF using chemical toe warmers and wool socks. I’d still like to have the battery powered heaters. 

The key for me is to stay dry. The outer boot is a “rubberized” neoprene, which works, but water can still work it’s way in through the ankle collar. My cold weather bibs cover the collar, so barring any leaks I’m ok. I’m still considering some sort of gaiter.

As to the riding sensation of a high top - it’s noticeable but not inhibiting. There’s no chafing and doesn’t affect performance very much. But I’ll be honest, when it’s that cold I’m more interested in surviving than hammering.

YMMV


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

pmf said:


> It's not that big of a deal. My old Sidi winter shoes aren't much better than neoprene booties, but a hell of a lot more convenient than putting and taking off covers twice a day when commuting. The Lake 303's are a lot warmer than covers. They're a little ungainly looking when you first put them on, but once you start riding, you don't notice it. Like I said earlier, the feature that makes this shoe so warm, seems to be the thick insole. So if you buy the 303's, get some extra insoles.
> 
> https://www.competitivecyclist.com/lake-mxz-303-winter-boot


Thanks. If I get some it would definitely be Lake as I have several others (mtb and road) pairs of Lake and I know their sizing and it works for me. 

It would be a bit of a luxury purchase because I pretty much do fine with regular shoes, taped vents, wool socks and covers. I don't really like dealing with covers and wouldn't mind keeping my nice/expensive summer shoes away for slush salt and stuff too.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Jay Strongbow said:


> It would be a bit of a luxury purchase because I pretty much do fine with regular shoes, taped vents, wool socks and covers. I don't really like dealing with covers and wouldn't mind keeping my nice/expensive summer shoes away for slush salt and stuff too.


Go for it. Look around you can find 303's for a lot less than $300. They've been out there for a while. Anyone who had to have them has them. They'll last way longer than a similarly priced pair of Assos shorts. 

Winter shoes last forever. My Sidi's must be 20 years old. The velcro isn't as sticky, but they are otherwise fine. Plus, riding in the cold sucks. I don't get a ton of miles in from Dec-Feb. Having the feet go numb is a deterrent for me.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

pmf said:


> Go for it. Look around you can find 303's for a lot less than $300. They've been out there for a while. Anyone who had to have them has them. They'll last way longer than a similarly priced pair of Assos shorts.
> 
> Winter shoes last forever. My Sidi's must be 20 years old. The velcro isn't as sticky, but they are otherwise fine. Plus, riding in the cold sucks. I don't get a ton of miles in from Dec-Feb. Having the feet go numb is a deterrent for me.


I'm sold. My friends who have them say they are great too. Even though it's not a 'need' shoe covers do kind of suck* so it'll be nice to just throw on a pair of shoes and go.

*My main problem with shoe covers is losing the ability to do on-bike tightness adjustments. In other word that they cover the boa dials.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I'm sold. My friends who have them say they are great too. Even though it's not a 'need' shoe covers do kind of suck* so it'll be nice to just throw on a pair of shoes and go.
> 
> *My main problem with shoe covers is losing the ability to do on-bike tightness adjustments. In other word that they cover the boa dials.


And speaking of Lake shoes and luxury purchases. UPS just dropped off a pair of CX332's. Wow, they are nice.
(sorry for the blatant thread misdirection)


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I'm sold. My friends who have them say they are great too. Even though it's not a 'need' shoe covers do kind of suck* so it'll be nice to just throw on a pair of shoes and go.
> 
> *My main problem with shoe covers is losing the ability to do on-bike tightness adjustments. In other word that they cover the boa dials.


The 303's have the boa system. That was a big jump for a crusty old 'wtf was wrong with velcro straps' guy like me. I'm still getting used to the buckle, and now there's this boa thing? What happens if that tiny wire breaks?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

pmf said:


> The 303's have the boa system. That was a big jump for a crusty old 'wtf was wrong with velcro straps' guy like me. I'm still getting used to the buckle, and now there's this boa thing? *What happens if that tiny wire breaks?*


You get a new one. Boa has great customer service. They'll replace for free but if you want to have it on hand just in case they are only $6 for the whole thing, wire and dial. It's a bit more of a pita than replacing a sneaker shoe lace but not much more. It's no big deal.

I've broke one in about 50K miles of riding with them. And that was in large part my fault as I over stressed this a calf muscle stretching thing I was doing.

I was the same as you but have since decided Boa is the way to go.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Thanks. Might be worth a try. For utilitarian riding like going to the store or whatever I wouldn't care but for the riding I actually do I'm a little concerned I won't like the whole boot thing.


Not a big deal. I did a couple of 40+ mile rides in them. Mind you, the Japanthers don't have the BOA which it appears you like. They have a draw string lace instead and the outer zips completely closed. In the reviews, they are not completely water proof, but I don't ride in rain and snow anyway. I just ride in dry cold and want to keep the toes from going numb. They work for my purposes:

https://gearjunkie.com/cold-weather-bike-shoe-review-45nrth-japanther


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

Back to gloves...I have a pair of the Giro 100 proof lobster mitts and they're pretty warm. Not my favorite for cycling due to the loss of dexterity. Last year I got a pair of 45NRTH Sturmfist gloves and they are a big improvement both for warmth and dexterity. 

Onto winter shoes...I have a pair of the Wolvhammer boots and they're amazing. Not really for road cycling, they're just too bulky. But for commuting and fat biking, they're perfect. Have not had cold toes yet.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

ddave12000 said:


> Back to gloves...I have a pair of the Giro 100 proof lobster mitts and they're pretty warm. Not my favorite for cycling due to the loss of dexterity. Last year I got a pair of *45NRTH Sturmfist gloves* and they are a big improvement both for warmth and dexterity.


I definitely want to look into these. Though my concern is that the liner may restrict movement.



ddave12000 said:


> Onto winter shoes...I have a pair of the *Wolvhammer boots* and they're amazing. Not really for road cycling, they're just too bulky. But for commuting and fat biking, they're perfect. Have not had cold toes yet.


They look very bulky for anything except mountain or fat biking. The *Japanthers* are a better choice for long road rides.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been riding in with the old Sidis for the last few weeks. They're a little lighter than the Lakes, but not as warm


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

So riding home last night, my feet got cold and I asked myself WTF is my warmest pair of shoes is doing in the closet? I wore them this morning and no cold feet. As I said before, I think half the magic of these shoes is the insole. It's thick and shiny. I tried them last year with a different insole and the results were pretty dramatic. I bought a couple extra insoles and put one in my Sidis -- which did improve them. Still getting used to the BOA. I guess its OK.


----------

